# Nobel Prize for Peace



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

What are those Norwegians thinking?? What do they hope to accomplish? It may make Obama's dealings with the Europeans a little easier, but not much, and they were already pretty much in agreement with Obama's way of handling International relations.

I like Obama but he hasn't accomplished anything more than an attitude shift. I don't think that is enough to warrant this award.

I would really like to hear what you LumberJocks out side the US think about this cause the seven - eight people I've talked to here in the States about it are all saying… "What????" I mean it's nice to see your team capt. get a trophy but the season just started.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

?


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

The posting guidelines state

"Don't discuss politics and religion, unless it is directly related to woodworking."


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I posted something.. then read the guidelines… and erased the words even though I can't erase the post.

The Prez should work the wood, Can't hurt!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought the "Coffee Lounge" was the proper place for off topic discussions!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Need a break from all the standing and wood dust? Chat with your Forum Friends about their projects, their life, their philosophies, and get to know each other better. Whether you drink Coffee, or Soda Pop, grab a cup/can, and enter the world of our Forum Coffee Lounge.

Me too coastie


----------



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

I thought the sam as the Coastie, Damian. But causing hard feelings isn't good for anybody, So I would really like a forum moderator to clarify the situation and until one does I most cordially invite the Jocks outside the US to send me their thoughts on the Prize award via the private message function. I really want to hear what you think. I don't want an argument.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I like president Obama a great deal as most people here in the UK and Europe do .
However I too don't quite get this award or at least the premature timing of it. It is too soon to be doing this, as he doesn't seem to have conquered much of his vision so far ,also he's struggling with many of his policies like healthcare etc.
As long as Guantanamo , where many innocents have made accusations of torture and being held without trial etc is still being run in such a disgraceful way against all international laws etc . 
I don't quite get the peaceful message incorporated in this peace prize it seems to be a purely political decision.Now as a seperate issue it was said today that well over 100.000 civilians have died in Iraq ! Many, Many, of whom were and are are innocent people and many of whom are women and children. So he's a welcome change from MR BUsh and made some strides in the right direction, But too early to be judging him to receive an award of this magnitude. And our great Tony Blair or mr Tony B Liar as I and many here call him, is now desperately trying to become the president of Europe, even after all the lies and dodgy documents he took the Bitish people against their will into an illegal war on the basis of lies lies and more lies.He will probably be made president of Europe as he has many friends in high places. Does he deserve it? certainly not! he even tried to bcome a peace envoy what a joke . His hands are covered in Blood.So MR President Obama is a very much better human being , but is almost overwhelmed by political maneouvering against him. Surely his many good policies he will be better judged at the end of his term of office ,(in my humble opinion).I deliberately mention nothing about George Bush so as not to cause offence among my American friends.


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

As long as we have politicians, there will be no peace. Seems ironic.


----------



## littlevern (Sep 18, 2008)

Lord, Please help us.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

Yes Prayer. Not enough of that going on. Agree with Coastie.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Alistair, there is no way you could pass up a chance for some Bush bashing, even without meaning to it seems. Here is what I copied and pasted directly from your rant.
"he's a welcome change from MR BUsh" followed by "I mention nothing about George bush so as not to cause offence among my American friends" 
We are in agreement that the awarding of the Nobel peace prize has become a political tool. It is now a transparent attempt to influence the US president in his future decisions so he can try to "earn" the award he had already received. The previous awards to Carter and Gore, both during Bush's presidency, were obviously intended as an insult to Bush. They have really diminished the value of the award by using it incorrectly IMO.


----------



## Tractorshaft (Oct 7, 2009)

I believe that *President Obama has more callouses on his lips than on his hands….
*


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

NO POLITICS PLEASE!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Somebody at the norwegian embassy told me it was a typing error, it was supposed to go to Osama.

I don't understand what this "peace" award is about as it was started by the guy who invented dynamite.

But another source says that when God created man, it took him 6 days and on the 7th he rested. Now when he created a woman it took him 5 minutes and ever since nobody has rested - no peace.

Smile please


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

No matter what your political affiliation I think"They have really diminished the value of the award" By making The award a political statement.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I am not touching this,no thank you!!!


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

It hasn't meant anything since Le Duc Tho received it.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

SNL will probably clear all this up…..least I'm hoping for it!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

You know, I just don't see this as a political issue. YES Barack Obama is a political figure, but him receiving the Nobel Peace Prize I don't think is a political subject. Even Obama himself is taken aback at this…

For good or bad, the Nobel Peace Prize has over the years had some , uh, interesting nominees, and recipients, some of them world leaders of their time.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*I like president Obama a great deal as most people here in the UK and Europe do .*

I believe Obama would make a much better president for the EU then he does for the US. I also think that the award of the Nobel prize may have been a shot at trying to influence some of Obama's future decisions. I would swap you Obama for Tony Blair.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*It hasn't meant anything since Le Duc Tho received it.*

and the terrorist Yasser Arafat.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'll agree that this is not quite politics, even though Obama is a political icon.

that said - I believe (like many) that this was not awarded for his past actions, but for hope for future actions, and in giving him moral support.

I think that this wasn't a politically (no pun intended) correct thing to do, and I think that the use of the Nobel Peace Prize as a tool most certainly diminishes it's statue… and second the Yasser Arafat comment… that was another bad joke back in the day…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I think we all ought to be concerned about peace. politics, ethics, and religion.

But somewhere, someplace, there ought to be a place for us just as people, doing the things we enjoy, trading thoughts, accomplishments, failures, in the little universe of what we enjoy. We owe it to ourselves, to have moments away from the cares of our lives, and the cares of others. Then when we are at work…...or perhaps reflecting, voting, acting, crusading, we will have the energy to really make a difference, because there is a place where we have peace, harmony, togetherness, almost a family, where we retreat to refresh ourselves.

dbhost made a personal statement recently, looking to us as family. How appropriate. How flattering, that he would turn to us, in a family way. Not politics, not religion, knowing he would not receive judgement, just friends, and support.

I think of us as a family. This is a very unique forum, I am new, and very impressed by everyone I have met. There is a time and a place for big issues that are important to us all….....but is this the place for politics, religion, acrimony, controversy, or is this somewhere else….........?


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

On an educational note, the Nobel Prize is Swedish.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Go find a politicsjocks website and leave this one for woodworking!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Tony Blair is a warmonger with lot's of innocent blood on his hands and doesn't care about it one bit, why would any peace loving nation want him hes an prolific liar on top of this so take him if you want he's not welcome here.Alistair


----------



## JJackson (Mar 23, 2007)

From the US side, I hope they like the "change" they voted for!!! Please do not tell Obama what comes after a trillion!


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

Politics

Poli is latin for many
Tics well they are a blood sucking creature

Just my opinion


----------



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

Sorry, Fred. My apologies to the Swedes and Norwegians.

For the moment, and sake of discussion, let's take the Nobel Committee's word that this is a gesture of hope for the future, and not a slap at personalities in the past. It still doesn't make any sense to me. This award has the potential to make accomplishing Obama's plans more difficult. It is going to polarize the domestic politics even further. I thought Europeans were supposed to be good at 'quiet, subtle diplomacy' . This award isn't quiet, subtle or diplomatic. 
They could have given him the prize just for getting elected and made more sense. Then it would have been an award to the American people for demonstrating that the minorities of the world don't need to turn to violence to achieve self determination.

Wow, I wish all of us were like you Jim Bertelson. I wish I could read things I consider total balderdash and only respond when the response would actually accomplish something. I'm going to start looking at your projects, just cause I like your attitude.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Fred G. the Nobel peace prize is Awarded by a committee composed of prominent Norwegians. All the other Nobel prizes are awarded by the Swedes.

I know that the coffee lounge is meant to be a place to discuss non-woodworking subjects and just for socializing. Looking at the rules it would seem that any topic is fair game. However, I agree with Jim Bertelson that discussing topics that touch us deeply and where we all have strong opinions can only lead to disharmony. Personally, I don't intend to fall into that trap because I value having discourse with all woodworkers on this site regardless of their religion, color, or politics. Do I have strong opinions? You bet I do, but I will save them for other venues. I do not want to tell the other members how they should behave, as this is a personal choice, but I will abstain and hopefully continue to enjoy the woodworking discussions and other non-controversial subjects.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

JMHO but everyone needs to put on their big boy pants and quit fearing open discussion of politics and religion. Yes, people do have opinions and ideas that differ from one another, but if you are too shallow minded to look at anothers perspective, then you are limiting your world to a view with blinders on. Anger at someones ideas is unwarrented at best. Who am I or you to believe we have the one true answer to any question. The more people fear healthy debate, the easier it is to divide them into groups.

As far as Obama getting a NPP, I believe it to be a preemptive lobby to influence his decisions on Afghanistan and Iran.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I think everyone should take another look at the posting rules.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Look at what the award said.
For His basic want for EVERY Country to work TOGETHER for PEACE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been reading these posts. I tried not to say anything, but here I go. This person is a disgrace to the Presidency of the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, and the legal residents of this country. He and the rest of the liberals are tearing apart the Constitution. He said this a great country but we need to change. If it's not broke, don't fix it. Never, never has a standing U.S. President gone around the world apologizing for the U.S. Never has a President bowed to any foreign leader, but this person has. When he went around apologizing for the U.S., to me he was spitting on the graves of the men who fought for the freedoms we have today. It was an insult to me because I'am a military veteran who served this country (and was proud to do so) between 1967 and 1971. My father, a immigrant from Itlay fought in WW ll (he became a citizen, like my mother did, legally, through Ellis Island)

I disagreed with some of the past administration did, but this one is detroying our country. If people don't wake up and speak their mind we will be doomed.

If I have offended anyone, I'am sorry, but we need to take notice.


----------



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

mgb, It's odd and wonderful that you and I served in the Armed Forces at the same time, had ancestors that fought in WWII, and earlier ancestors that entered the US population through Ellis Island. we are so alike in somany ways, but we hold 180 degree opposite opinions on President Obama. I am so glad I was born in America.

Mark In Bob, I haven't read the exact of the award. I am willing to accept your appraisal of it. I believe that is what President Obama is working toward and what the Nobel committee desires. Hell, anybody with half a brain wants that. I fear this award will make achieving those goals more difficult. The people of Norway/Sweden would be very uncomfortable if an Academy Award were given to one of their politicians who was on one side or another of a major political divide.

I won't write any more in this thread. The Nobel Prize Bruhaha has just become a distraction from what is really important.

And now for something completely different… I finished my son's bed. See projects.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

If you thought the awarding of the Nobel peace prize to Obama was kinky, then what do you think about 2 Americans being awarded the Nobel *Economics* prize ???? Blows the mind. Geez they must be using some great *hit in Norway to get high.


----------



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

ROFLMAO , Roger.


----------

